# FR: peut-être + inversion / peut-être que + proposition



## Vezelay

En fait, j'ai une autre question --
Est-ce qu'il y a une difference entre "peut-etre" et "peut-etre que" ?
Par exemple, dans la phrase qui suive, est-ce qu'il y a une difference et, si oui, qu'est-ce que c'est la significance de l'addition de "que" ?

peut-etre que vous la connaissez?
peut-etre vous la connaissez?

Merci!


----------



## carolineR

peut-être que vous la connaissez ? (informal)
peut-être la connaissez-vous ? (formal, note the inversion)


----------



## s157steven

Peut-etre vous avez des idees pour moi
Peut-etre que vous avez des idees pour moi

Je sais que la seconde est correcte, mais est-ce que la premiere est acceptable dans la langue parlee?


----------



## tilt

_Peut-être vous avez des idées pour moi_ sounds weird, even in spoken French.
If you really want not to use _que_, you must make a question of your sentence (and then, invert the subject): _Peut-être avez-vous des idées pour moi ?
_Another option is to set _peut-être_ after the verb:_ Vous avez peut-être des idées pour moi.

_PS: At the top of the threads list, there's a "sticky" thread where you'll find how to type the accents in your French sentences.


----------



## madamepeel

dans ce cas, on fait l'inversion : 
Peut-être avez-vous des idées pour moi


----------



## s157steven

Donc, "que" doit suivre peut-etre quand peut-etre commence une phrase, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## marcolo

No, it is your case because it is a *question

*Peut-être que tu as faim *????
*Peut-être as-tu faim* ????
*
It is a question, as mentionned by previous posts.
It could be an exclamation question :

Peut-être as-tu faim *!?*

 When, it is not a question, you don't need to put "que"

Peut-être, tu as faim.

But it sounds weird, it is better when placed inside the sentence

Tu as peut-être faim.

If you want absolutely place something at the beginning, you could use other expressions :

Il est possible que tu aies faim.


----------



## tilt

marcolo said:


> No, it is your case because it is a *question
> 
> *Peut-être que tu as faim *????*


I don't agree.
_Peut-être que tu as faim_ can be understood as a question only because French speakers tend more and more to compose questions like statements, with only the intonation to make the difference. But strictly speaking, it is a statement, equivalent to _Tu as peut-être faim_.



s157steven said:


> Donc, "que" doit suivre peut-etre quand peut-etre commence une phrase, n'est-ce pas?


You're almost right: _que_ doit suivre _peut-être _quand _peut-être_ commence une affirmation.


----------



## saraken

Juste une petite question au propos de ce mot (ou deux mots... je ne sais pas) au début d'une phrase.

Mon ami (pas français) a dit qu'on dit :
_Peut-être que je vais aller à la plage._ 
mais
_Peut-être vais-je aller à la plage._

C'est vrai? Dans n'importe quel cas?


----------



## xtrasystole

Both are correct. The former is more colloquial (spoken French), the latter more formal (written French).


----------



## belle_gique

Is there a way to subscribe to a post without leaving a reply?  Me too, I'd love to know the answer to this one.  I'd be likely to use the subjunctive "peut-etre que j'aille" but I'm not a native and often misuse the subjunctive   Or I'd say "peut-etre que je vais aller" but maybe that sounds English?


----------



## belle_gique

xtrasystole said:


> Both are correct. The former is more colloquial (spoken French), the latter more formal (written French).



S'il vous plait; pourquoi on n'utilise pas le subjonctif dans cette phrase?

[ah thanks Swiss Pete!]


----------



## saraken

xtrasystole said:


> Both are correct. The former is more colloquial (spoken French), the latter more formal (written French).


Et on ne peut pas dire 'peut-être je vais aller' (toujours 'peut-être vais-je')?


----------



## xtrasystole

belle_gique said:


> S'il vous plait; pourquoi on n'utilise pas le subjonctif dans cette phrase?


Because basically the sentence is _'Je vais aller à la plage'_. Adding _'peut-être'_ adds a sense of uncertainty to it but doesn't change the tense or the mode of the verb. 

The same with _'Il faut que j'aille à la boulangerie'_. The subjunctive (_j'aille_) remains unchanged if you add _'peut-être'_ : _'Il faut peut-être que j'aille à la boulangerie'_ / _'Peut-être faut-il que j'aille à la boulangerie'_.




saraken said:


> Et on ne peut pas dire 'peut-être je vais aller' (toujours 'peut-être vais-je')?


Yes, that's right. _'Peut-être vais-je'_ or _'peut-être que je vais'_.


----------



## 73rosenkavalier

Hello everyone.

Could one say, then, as a general rule, that the positioning of _peut-être_ at the _beginning _of a sentence triggers the subject/verb inversion (as in a question)?

Je suis peut-être trop tranquille       but
Peut-être suis-je trop tranquille

Am I right to make this general assertion?

And also, a third way of saying it would be
Peut-être *que* je suis trop tranquille?  (where, in this case, if I understand this right, the QUE would neutralize--or not require-- the inversion)?

And finally, does the inversion rule work with other adverbs as well, when they come at the very beginning of the sentence? (Souvent ai-je... etc)?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## geostan

Yes to the first three points.

As for the last one, there are a few other adverbs that behave the same way. One that comes to mind is _sans doute.

Sans doute est-ce vrai _OR_ sans doute que c'est vrai.

_Note that_ sans doute _means_ probably, _NOT_ without a doubt, _which would be_ sans aucun doute.

_But not with_ souvent.

_ Cheers!


----------



## 73rosenkavalier

Thank you!

And, to your knowledge, would there perhaps be a list somewhere of these adverbs that require the inversion? Or will I have to learn them _au fur et à mesure_? 

Thanks again!


----------



## geostan

Try this link http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3472

But be aware that only _sans doute_ seems to offer the alternative of _que_ or inversion. The others in the list use inversion.

Cheers!


----------



## CapnPrep

73rosenkavalier said:


> And, to your knowledge, would there perhaps be a list somewhere of these adverbs that require the inversion?


A more complete list is provided in this earlier discussion:* inversion SUJET-VERBE après "aussi" *

Also note that in older literature, or in (overly) formal writing, you will find inversion after a much wider range of adverbial expressions, such as adverbs ending in _-ment_.


----------



## Mnemosyne

_*Peut-être que* c'est un jeu anglais que tu reconnaitras._

Est-ce que *peut-être *suivi d'une proposition est aussi toujours suivi par *que*?


----------



## diddy2703

il me semble que Oui. 
En Français plus soutenu on utilisera une inversion
"peut-être est-ce un jeu que tu reconnaitras".
Mais en français courant le "que" est nécessaire.


----------



## charlie16

Je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre ta question: est-ce que "peut-être" suivi d'une proposition doit toujours être accompagné de "que" ? Si c'est ta question, la réponse est négative. On pourrait dire "Peut-être est-ce un jeu anglais que tu reconnaitras" ou mieux "Peut-être reconnaitras-tu ce jeu anglais"


----------



## Mnemosyne

Oui, Charlie, c'était ça ma question.

Désolée, il fallait que j'aie dit _suivi _et pas _suite_!

Alors, je comprends maintenant qu'il faut ou utiliser *que *ou une *inversion* (en français plus soutenu)x


----------



## charlie16

Exactement. L'inversion est également utilisée dans le langage courant et est surtout moins lourde que "peut-être que tu vas reconnaître...".
Sinon je me permet de corriger une de tes phrases: "Désolée, il fallait dire _suivi_ et pas _suite_" ou "il aurait fallu que je dise _suivi _et pas _suite"_ (tu te compliques la vie)


----------

